# Panfishing in the Twin Cities?



## rick_h

Visiting my granddaughters, ages 3 and 5, soon in the Bloomington, Minn., area, and they want to go fishing.

Any advice on good spots for enough bluegill/sunfish action to keep them entertained would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tumblebuck

Boat or shorefishing?


----------



## rick_h

Granddaughters and I will be shorefishing.


----------



## tumblebuck

Rick,

Bloomington has a youth fishing pond. Not sure where it is but I'm sure if you called the City they would be able to give you directions. Problem is there are no bathrooms (may be important for little girls!) or much for amenities.

If you don't mind driving a bit, other options would be Fireman's Pond in Chaska, or Champlin Mill Pond in Champlin. The Mill Pond is also a youth fishing lake, but a bit further to drive. Both of these have adjoining parks, bathrooms, picnic areas, etc.

The Minnesota DNR has a good metro shorefishing guide on their website. Click on the Fishing link on the home page. http://www.dnr.state.mn.us Then scroll to the bottom of the that page and click on Fishing in the Neighborhood. Should help you out some. Good luck!


----------



## rick_h

:beer: 
Thanks, tumblebuck. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## tumblebuck

Let me know where you went and if you caught any!


----------



## rick_h

tumblebuck

took the grandkids to Bush Lake in what I was told was west Bloomington last weekend.

The older one had a great time; bluegill action was steady enough to keep us busy. And we called it a day on a up note - right after she had caught another one. The younger one was more interested in playing in the water, but she's not even 3 yet.

Thanks for your help.

PS - What's with the $3.50 "convenience" fee for ordering MN nonresident licenses on the DNR Web site?

rick


----------



## ej4prmc

rick_h said:


> tumblebuck
> 
> PS - What's with the $3.50 "convenience" fee for ordering MN nonresident licenses on the DNR Web site?
> 
> rick


MN out to get all they can out of the people, if you live there they also make you pay an extreme amount in taxes too! :2cents:


----------



## tumblebuck

Godd to hear you had a good time. I've never fished Bush Lake. Driven by it a couple times but that's about it.

Minnesota - land of 10,000 taxes and fees. Guess they need to figure out a way to pay for all the overtime for our illustrious legislators to get absolutley nothing accomplished. Sigh....just another reason to love this state.


----------

